# Meet a Stranger! Good way to waste time!!



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

http://omegle.com/

I have talked to alot of weirdo's hahaa and people all over the world. post who you have spoken too


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Haha that was fun just throws you into a one on one conversation with a random person.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

E-THUG said:


> Haha that was fun just throws you into a one on one conversation with a random person.


I had a long talk with a guy from North Hollywood. he played lots of sports and hunted aswell. nice fellow.

an another



> ''You: hey
> Stranger: hey
> Stranger: asl
> You: 21/m/can n u
> ...


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

HAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAH that sh*t is too funny


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

lol how strange


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Mattones, that was great sh*t.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

dude there's some stupid motherfuckers on this sh*t! wtf!?

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: ay #REMOVED# u crip o blood #REMOVED#?
You: i'm f*cking your mother and there's blood everywhere so i guess blood
You have disconnected.

Stranger: Nadine?
You: huh?
You: aint no nadine over here, you're lookin in the wrong place if you lost your daughter!
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

hahaha. blood lol


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: howdy stranger
Stranger: hi
You: male/female
Stranger: male
You: I'm a female with a penis
Stranger: oh sh*t
You: ya its ruff
Stranger: thats cool
You: not really lol...when I get guys in bed there like what the f*ck
You: a penis!!!!!!!!
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am addicted... this is like speed dating lol


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well that was a complete f*cking waste of 5 minutes I coulda spanked it twice in that time and still had leftover seconds to spare


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

You: Hi
You: Where are you from?
Stranger: korea
Stranger: and you
You: A lot of Koreans on her
You: here
You: America
Stranger: on her?
Stranger: what?
Stranger: you see there or her
You: here
Stranger: you from?
You: America
You: USA
Stranger: oh, i see
Stranger: what are you doing now?/
You: Just finished studying
You: are you male or female
Stranger: study what?
Stranger: male!!!
You: Algebra
You: I am dirty american female
Stranger: oh my god
Stranger: say what?
You: I am a slut
You: I have lots of sex
You: Me love you long time
Stranger: nausea!!!
You: You dont like american girls
You: ???
Stranger: just a little 
Stranger: don't like you
You: I dont like you either
You: needle dick


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

> You: you arent really a stranger
> Stranger: I'm the duke of Brabant.
> Stranger: I'm no stranger to love.
> You: with your hands
> ...


atleast he was honest?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hey
Stranger: asl
You: hey
You: 23 m indiana
You: you?
Stranger: 15 m australia
Stranger: lol
Stranger: perfect match
You: hahaha
You: weird
Stranger: lol
Stranger: no joke
You: I'm going to New Zealand next month
You: any advice?
Stranger: well thats kinda close
Stranger: lol
Stranger: umm...
Stranger: dnt get in any fights with the mauri's
Stranger: they are big cunts
You: I might take a hop over to the prisoner island (Australia)
Stranger: ohh yep
Stranger: do it
You: On recommendations on stuff to do?
Stranger: ummmm
Stranger: never been there man
Stranger: cnt say much
Stranger: ahah
You: You havent been to Australia? You just said you were from
Stranger: ive been to australia ofcors i live her
Stranger: u said ur going to new zealand
Stranger: thats a different coutry mate
You: Gotchya gotchya, but I said I was taking a hop to Australia
Stranger: ohhh
You: for when I am there I was asking
Stranger: defs go to queensland
You: How are the broads?
Stranger: the wat?
You: women
You: gals
You: girls
You: p*ssy
You: twats
Stranger: in queensland
Stranger: f*cking sick man
Stranger: u will love it
Stranger: lol
Stranger: 2 bad u dont cum in summer
You: easier than the US broads I hope
You: Ah yes, its the beginning of winter, I forgot
Stranger: yerrr
Stranger: i actual dnt no where indiana is man
You: Welp, take it easy bro.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

hahahahaha. I had two windows open and actually got myself out of 2000 people. On one window I said something and saw the opposite on the other and after a few sentences I realized I was talking to myself. Wow! What are the chances.....


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I knew I wouldnt be the only one who liked this!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lol its some good fun

i actually came across some one who lives very close to me


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

You: hey there
Stranger: on9?
You: wtf does that mean
Stranger: that mean u are jerk!!!
You: where you from
Stranger: ur ass
You: it's horrid down there, i feel bad for you
Stranger: f*ck u !!!!!!!
You: me love you long time?
Stranger: f*ck u x 51695
You: that makes no sense at all
Stranger: bye


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

How many non-trolls are on there at any given time? Doesn't sound like a ton...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

just had a weird conversation

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hi
Stranger: hi 
Stranger: do you like children?
You: umm yeh
You: why?
Stranger: 
Stranger: just to know
Stranger: that im not the only one who faps on children pics
Stranger: good to know im not alone








You: your disgusting
You: and disturbed
Stranger:








Stranger: ur being rude
You: no your a pedo
Stranger: and ur being a ***
Stranger: go get help
Stranger: douche
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

:laugh: This is the first person i spoke to.

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Hi there
Stranger: hi
You: wusup
Stranger: nice ... and you?
You: yeah im good, where ya from?
Stranger: age? sex? country?
You: 18/m/uk
You: and yourself?
Stranger: i'm 18, female, Poland
You: nice
Stranger: what are you doing know?
Stranger: now*
You: Kicking elephants of cliffs, you?
Stranger: chatting and watching TV
You: ok, tv is always good








Stranger: yea








You: Do you like sport?
Stranger: yes ... of course
You: football?
Stranger: handball , volleyball, basketball, everything ... maybe not rugby or american footbal
You: which soccer team do you follow?
Stranger: hmmm .... FC Barcelona
You: lol
You: so do you like poland, how is it over there?
Stranger: very good. nice people, nice cities
You: good good, how are the women?
Stranger: hahaha







hooot , pretty and you must to see one or more








Stranger: how about uk?
Stranger: i must go ... bye


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> Stranger: Hey! Let's do Master/Pet roleplay
> 
> 
> ...





> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> Stranger: hi
> You: hello
> Stranger: m/f?
> ...


i just spoke to someone who wanted to kill themself..I dont think i would be allowed to post it


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Interesting concept for a website. I gave it a shot and mostly spoke to Koreans and perverts LOL


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Mattones said:


> > You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> > Stranger: Hey! Let's do Master/Pet roleplay
> >
> >
> ...


That first one about shooting your friend with a crossbow















that is the funniest thing I've seen in awhile


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Wanted to see if i could get into this persons head and see how long it will take them to leave.


> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> You: Howdy
> Stranger: fine
> You: whats new
> ...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

JESUS MATT is that for real I feel like a star now or something and it's RONIN not ron ya freak


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I had to type it fast my friend. It was all within 5 minutes.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You are too funny matt I`m going to try that theory in practise I think


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

hahahah good sh*t!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> You are too funny matt I`m going to try that theory in practise I think


Do it up boy.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: Howdy
Stranger: how are you?
You: whats new
Stranger: oh not too much
Stranger: just getting on with life
Stranger: hbu?
You: very bad
Stranger: sorry
Stranger: y?
You: i was banned from an online fish forum twice in two months and i am scared i'm about to be banned again but for life
You:
You: honestly i love this site and im scared this guy named ******* ron will have me freak and ill be banned for liufe
Stranger: ha
Stranger: well
Stranger: FBI
If the above message says you have been reported to the FBI, it is not legitimate. Please ignore it.
You: he has been saying crazy stuff and im very upset
Stranger: well
You: hacked his PC. i know where he lives.
Stranger: don't fret
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

JESUS both of you now I`m going to be infamous on the Internatz


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

HAHA i got a pretty informative response from this guy, sorry RnR i couldn't resist









Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hi there
Stranger: Hi
You: how are you
Stranger: not too bad, it's satruday morning here, how're you?
You: yeah its late ere too, im really pissed off and upset
You:








Stranger: haha, why?
You: well i got banned from a fish forum whch i really love, and imscared i might be banned again but for life
You: this guy named ******* ronin has been messin with me sayin nasty fucked up things
Stranger: ronin
Stranger: interesting
You: yeah what should i do?
Stranger: is it online? offline?
You: online
You: i know where he lives
Stranger: and you think you're fucked up there by the guy
You: i hacked into his computer a couple days ago, and fucked with his sh*t
Stranger: well, in online world, once you get fucked up and people think you're a bad guy and the ronin is a good guy
Stranger: then it's really tricky I think
You: im scared that i will just lose my head and be banned for life from the forum, what should i do?
Stranger: you like other people there?
You: yeah there all cool with me
You: i hacked into ronins computer and saw pics of him, hes huge and i dont know what to do
Stranger: haha
Stranger: okay, the best I can think of ..
Stranger: if there're people you still like
Stranger: and if they like you too, then
Stranger: just make new forum man
Stranger: move out
You: thanks for the info man, appreciated
You: so i shouldn't dress up as batman and go nutzz?
Stranger: it's time wasting thing to make your excuse online where someone mocked you already
Stranger: no use I would say
You: lol
Stranger: this is just what I think
Stranger: anyway, hope you find a nice way, see ya
You: peace brother


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey anyone else wanna claim I ruined their life or molested their dog etc,etc. I can`t believe all you guys you are all too funny.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

:laugh: when he said ''ronin hmm interesting'' i thought it would have been a member of P-FURY imagine the odds.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

*Omegle conversation log*

*2009-05-15*
Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
*You:* hello
*Stranger:* hey
*You:* whats up
*Stranger:* nothing
*Stranger:* .you
*You:* me neither
*You:* nothing
*Stranger:* awesome
*You:* just talking to a stranger
*Stranger:* same
*You:* must have exciting lives
*Stranger:* nope
*You:* where ya at
*Stranger:* home
*You:* same here
*You:* long weekenddoing anything
*Stranger:* no
*You:* I am camping on my couch
Your conversational partner has disconnected.
This is what it should say for most on this website funny how it finally came out after 3 tries


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I will be starting all my conversations with "license and regristration, CHICKEN f*cker!" let me know if you find me.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Stranger: im horny
You: license and regristration, CHICKEN f*cker!
You: me too
Stranger: i 3# big c*ck
Stranger: <3********
You: ah good
Stranger: nice big c*ck
You: I have one of those
Stranger: lets talk about it going inside me
You: ok good
You: start us off
Stranger: im wearing super tight jeans and i bend over and pull em down
Stranger: i have a nice nice ass
You: I hope its hairy
Stranger: pretts long blonde hair
You: mmm i love ass hair 
Stranger: w/e u like
You: good
You: I'm gonna f*ck you with my pecker!
Stranger: talk dirty to me
Stranger: i lay down on the bed
You: I am gonna beat my balls on ur face
Stranger: with nothing on
Stranger: put it inside my p*ssy
You: not yet
Stranger: its nice and tight ima virgin
You: I wanna give you a canadian goose
Stranger: be descriptive
You: I want you to lay their naked like you are...
You: I am gonna get a running start, and jump over you and sh*t on you in mid air while making a honking sound
Stranger: thats fine
Stranger: but can u do me now
You: Hold on
You: almost ready
You: I wanna give you an Alabama hot pocket
Stranger: facial would be fine too
Stranger: i ant wait for this description
You: I want u to spread ur ass cheeks
Stranger: so far i like it
You: and Im gonna take a sh*t in your ass hole
You: then puke on it
You: and then f*ck it
Stranger: that art is a little awkward
Stranger: but if igetting it up the butt
Stranger: then thats enuff for me
You: good
You: then i pull it out and make you suck my shitty pukey c*ck
Stranger: ur a tough man
Stranger: i wanna suck that c*ck
Stranger: gimme a whore p*ssy now
Stranger: rail me strtch it out good
You: I am
Stranger: be descriptive
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That is hilarious blbig I can`t stop laughing about the canadian goose part


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

rofl, that wa prolly like a 10 year old kid or somethin









Some people are fucked up


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> That is hilarious blbig I can`t stop laughing about the canadian goose part


I laugh even harder every time I read it lol


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

okay i had to hop on the bandwagon real quick and this was by far the quickest chat EVER!!!

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hi
Stranger: ay yo
You: whats your name boy?
Stranger: william tyler jeffries the 3rd
You: im ******* ronin
Stranger: f*ck you b
Your conversational partner has disconnected.










Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: I want you inside me
You: sweet i already am
Stranger: Oh baby.
You: i have herpes! now so do you
You: YAY
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Got this Jess chick to send me pictures and her e-mail. HAHA shes the blonde.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah right! that was probably a dude that sent you that pic so you would send him a pic of your wang hahaha

here's another site i got linked to when i tried to start a random chat supposedly you can upload pictures also, http://www.iddin.com/


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

No0dles said:


> yeah right! that was probably a dude that sent you that pic so you would send him a pic of your wang hahaha
> 
> here's another site i got linked to when i tried to start a random chat supposedly you can upload pictures also, http://www.iddin.com/


Thatsbwhy i sent her or him a picture of someone in the Mugshot thread, HAHA


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mattones said:


> yeah right! that was probably a dude that sent you that pic so you would send him a pic of your wang hahaha
> 
> here's another site i got linked to when i tried to start a random chat supposedly you can upload pictures also, http://www.iddin.com/


Thatsbwhy i sent her or him a picture of someone in the Mugshot thread, HAHA
[/quote]

hahahaha thats funny


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Connecting to server...

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hello
You: are you a normal person? 
You: or pervert? 
Stranger: yeah 
Stranger: normal 
You: how are you?
Stranger: kinda tired, u?
You: not really... just upset
Stranger: why are u upset?
You: i might get kicked off a fish forum cuz some dude is talkin sh*t
Stranger: oh : ( idk wut tht is but







anyway
You: thanks hehe
Stranger: lolz! so what is a fish forum?
You: it is a internet forum dedicated to aquarium fish, this guy redneckronin is crazy on that website
You: do you go to school?
Stranger: yeah and it suuuuuucks major balls! XD
You: why are you home on a Friday night?
Stranger: who said iwas home?
You: oh i see, laptop in the park?
Stranger: ipod XD
You: oh haha of course
You: i guess i can hack those too!

Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> :laugh: when he said ''ronin hmm interesting'' i thought it would have been a member of P-FURY imagine the odds.


Considering there are only a few thousand conversations and there's about a dozen of you with several windows open at a time...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

You suck for putting this site up...this was my first conv....I'm gonna have fun drinking beers watching Godfather and doing this.

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: M/F
Stranger: hi
Stranger: hi
You: hi
You: hi
Stranger: ...
You: ///
Stranger: where are you from?

You: WHere ya from
You: ha
Stranger: .....
You: NJ
You: u?
Stranger: not lie
Stranger: WHere ya from
You: I just told ya....
Stranger: omg...
You: are you a chick?
You: you type like one
Stranger: -_-
Stranger: 야 꺼져
You: Cool.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hi
Stranger: u have swine flue ?
You: how did ya know
Stranger: you smell like a swine
You: its a bitch
You: yeah...thats what happens when I lay with your momma
You: It takes a week to wash that nasty shite off
Stranger: in the same stable ??
You: stable...naaaah
Stranger: oink
Stranger: you porked my mum
You: in the trough that the food is in
You: u a brit or a canadian
Stranger: do you have any moral standards?
Stranger: and yer a *******
Stranger: euhmmm
Stranger: sounds weird
You: Of course I have morals...Im on the internetz talkin sh*t
Stranger: lol
Stranger: m2
You: I was asking if you were a brit or canadian
Stranger: worse i'm dutch
You: no sh*t!
Stranger: yeah
Stranger: cant help it
You: I was talking to a few fellow soccer trainers tonight about going out there
Stranger: pls dont tell
Stranger: welcome
You: I'll keep it a secret.
You: So anyway tell me whats good out there?
Stranger: only the reefer
You: WHat are ya? M/F age?
You: no sh*t..heard the chick are nice and round during the day but nice at night.
You: what about the beer man?
Stranger: the beer sucks
Stranger: lucky us we have belgium as neighbours
Stranger: they have good beer
Stranger: but no weed
Stranger: so we've made some deals
You: that does suck..I'm a beer guy.
You: what do ya do?
Stranger: chicks are all the same ....the always complain
Stranger: round or hot
Stranger: the cute ones are thye worst
Stranger: the*
You: true...dont have to tell me...I'm one of the dummies that got married.
Stranger: me 2
You: Married women are worse.
Stranger: join the club
Stranger: and we pay the price
You: So you have the flu?
Stranger: lets unite and f*ck them all silly
You: Its a bunch of BS man...its not that big a problem....
Stranger: no flu but ...weirdo
You: all day everyday guy.
Stranger: 44 m netherlands
Stranger: what did you expect
You: 29/M New Jersey USA
Stranger: God bless the US
You: haha...I guess.
You: Later man...good luck with the swine flu
You have disconnected.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: long time no se
Stranger: i know
You: how ya been
Stranger: good
You: sweet...hows the kids????still drinking like you hate your liver?
Stranger: nope not anymore
You: Ahhh...thats a shame...the liver always needs punishment
Stranger: ya but its done nothing wrong
You: sure it has
You: so anyway...where ya living
Stranger: texasss
You: its good seeing ppl you know on here
You: cool I was out in Plano about 6 months ago
Stranger: really thats cool
You: yeah...its not bad out there...I saw a guy try to jump off an overpass.
Stranger: aw thats sad, did u stop him?
You: All the roadways were closed and cops everywhere....it was interesting....I was in a limo below the overpass
You: so...M/F age?
Stranger: 14, f, texas
You: ok...i feel odd now...later
You have disconnected.

I'm waiting for one of you to say OH sh*t THAT WAS ME!!!!
So which one of you was this???

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: http://www.myspace.com/xxashleyhoe
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i clicked the link to try this out....its not loading. anyone else having this problem?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: you a model?
Stranger: depends on what kind you're asking
You: i dunno in general
Stranger: are you engorged in pubic hair?
You: yeah your mothers! i told that bitch to shave her nut sack
You have disconnected.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> i clicked the link to try this out....its not loading. anyone else having this problem?


Its called a virus.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just had a deadly converation with a 17 yr old chinese girl


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Mattones said:


> i clicked the link to try this out....its not loading. anyone else having this problem?


Its called a virus.
[/quote]
but it worked 10 minutes earlier. i clicked it, looked at it, then Xed out.....and tried to bring it back up a few mins later


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I had an awesome conversation with a 15 f brazil.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i love that site. so many total weirdo's

and so many koreans

and a lot of lonley horny people hahaha


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

No0dles said:


> Connecting to server...
> Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> You: you a model?
> ...


HAHAHA that shits funny!!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay okay in no way am I racist or hate on anyone. I just wanted to try my THUGGG LYFE at this.



> Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> Stranger: hi
> Stranger: hello?
> ...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

blbig50 said:


> You: I wanna give you a canadian goose
> Stranger: be descriptive
> You: I want you to lay their naked like you are...
> You: I am gonna get a running start, and jump over you and sh*t on you in mid air while making a honking sound
> Stranger: thats fine


EPIC


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

this one's interesting if anybody wants to search up!

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hello
Stranger: http://friendfinder.com/go/g1113819 All your sexual dreams come true! Register and search for HornyJennifer, it's me








Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ redz What are you doing with my sister again!!?!?!?!?!
I told you stay away from her and you just don't sem to listen!!!



Sheppard said:


> You: I wanna give you a canadian goose
> Stranger: be descriptive
> You: I want you to lay their naked like you are...
> You: I am gonna get a running start, and jump over you and sh*t on you in mid air while making a honking sound
> Stranger: thats fine


EPIC







That's a big old x2 from me still laughing about it
[/quote]


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

rnr - you should bring her to the forum - register her as redneckrhonda!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah right then she would be the P-Fury bike for everyone to ride I think Not


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

HAHAHAAHAHA speaking of which! i built one of these for you RNR it's getting shipped FED EX


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Shipping one to me FedEx???? Who do you think designed that bad boy?? What are you going to purchase from me and have shipped to me, not that I mind free money and all but your are kinda a friend and wouldn't want to rip you off...........ahhhh forget I said anything and sure noodles send me one


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

haha it's out next day air brotha'


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

lmfao funny sh*t

Stranger: where are u from?
You: michigan
Stranger: usa?
You: yes mam
Stranger: cool
You: where you from
Stranger: i live in brazil
Stranger: do u know?
You: yeah, been wanting to go for a while now
Stranger: really?
You: yeah, but im going to south africa instead with some friends this summer
Stranger: ow
You: should be a good time
Stranger: but in south africa theres not girl in the beach wearing bikini
Stranger: lol
Stranger: brazil is better
You: yeah, but theres sharks to swim with 
Stranger: lol
You: great whites
Stranger: wow
Stranger: oki
Stranger: how old?
You: 21
Stranger: i see
You: you?

Stranger: 14
disconected


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> lmfao funny sh*t
> 
> Stranger: where are u from?
> You: michigan
> ...


I met a guy from Brazil on there he wnated my e-mail i gave him someones off my list. and I met a chick a year older then me from germany who wanted my e-mail so i gave it to her she seems nice. We talk both in English and German. hehe


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

oh snap son E-PIMPS haha


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

The pic of that bike is hilarious!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

you should download some videos of girls actually riding that thing hahahahaha now that sh*t is hilarious! we couldnt start crackin up at work today!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that bike is hilarious can't stop laughing


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

> You: hi!!
> Stranger: hi
> Stranger: a girl?
> You: nope, you?
> ...


Hahahahahahaha.. perv


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hey
Stranger: Curdy is that u?
You: omg, joann?
Stranger: omg i knew u stiil alive!!!!!!!!!!1111111111
You: i am stuck inside the internet
Stranger: im so happy im gonna tel my mom
Stranger: hahah
Stranger: but the camel ate u??
Stranger: how its posible?
You: no, only the camel toe ate me
Stranger: haha
Stranger: i need to go sry
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Too funny jharrison TOO FUNNY


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice one jharrison


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

You: sorry, i was busy stretching my camel toe....
Stranger: ahaha
Stranger: mean girl
Stranger: stam1na is the bestest
You: i like to try and make it huge!
You: fetish i have
Stranger: pics or it didnt happen!
You: email?
Stranger: hm
Stranger: g2 create one
You: ever add weight to your balls to make them hang lower
Stranger: they hang too low:/
You: pics?
Stranger: wait
Stranger: [email protected]
You: brb
You: so are you into bbw?
Stranger: bbw?
You: bigger girls like me?
Stranger: dunno
You: ever had a big girl?
Stranger: no
You: ever had a girl at all?
Stranger: yes
Stranger: sleeping behind my back
Stranger: pregnant
You: and you are chatting with me about my camel toe lips? you pig
Stranger: haha you started
Stranger: just joking around
Stranger: are you seriously sending pics about your camel toe?
You: no, because i am a dude!
Stranger: troll
You: now put your dick back in your pants


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: You like dogs?
You: sup
You: sure
Stranger: I have a puppy...
Stranger: Wanna pet it?
You: does it like peanut butter?
Stranger: No
Stranger: It likes p*ssy...
Stranger: got any?
You: you sure as hell don't
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

You: where ya from?
Stranger: Norway ^^
Stranger: and yourself?
You: US
Stranger: ahh
Stranger: far away >.>
You: not from here
Stranger: no?
You: no, i am right next to me
Stranger: oookay?








You: it's true, just look in the mirror
Stranger: lol
You: there i am
You: handsome devil
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Jesus jharrison I hate to run into you on this site your like a nightmare come true for a lonely guy looking for love


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

I was trying to start a chat as a gay biker on a scooter named Ronin, but no one would bite.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ LMAO

Yeah that site had me hooked for like an hour straight just talkin trash to everyone, ya dont half get some weirdo's


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, has there ever been a conversation on there where nobody trolls anybody else?


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

It is quite common to run in to the double troll convo, I have had some convo's where I thought the other person might be serious, so i went ahead and trolled them in case they were setting me up.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Is this the point of this Thread????? To see how much disturbance and general Mayhem (using MY HANDLE you jerks) you can cause............I am personally going to get you all for this as it will no longer be safe for me to venture outside of P-Fury given a week of this new site hobby and time filler. Next thing I'm going to be watching Cnn and see that some person on a chat site going by RnR has threatened the president, propositioned Hillary Clinton for 5$ boom boom long time, and promised to sodomize Richard Simmons with a 12" Rhom further leading the investigation North as he stated he loved Hockey, Molson beer, and the Red Deer Rebels,.........ongoing investigation is pending.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't worry, RnR, we know that you'd give Hillary at least ten bucks.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Is this the point of this Thread????? To see how much disturbance and general Mayhem (using MY HANDLE you jerks) you can cause............I am personally going to get you all for this as it will no longer be safe for me to venture outside of P-Fury given a week of this new site hobby and time filler. Next thing I'm going to be watching Cnn and see that some person on a chat site going by RnR has threatened the president, propositioned Hillary Clinton for 5$ boom boom long time, and promised to sodomize Richard Simmons with a 12" Rhom further leading the investigation North as he stated he loved Hockey, Molson beer, and the Red Deer Rebels,.........ongoing investigation is pending.


Its okay. You are located in Canada. THEY CAN'T TOUCH YOU BOY!







.... well i'm pretty sure unless you want to cross the border.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it won't matter after awhile my handle will be put on the banned list acrozz the INTERNATZ!!


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Mattones said:


> Got this Jess chick to send me pictures and her e-mail. HAHA shes the blonde.


Damn cross dressing Cub's fans!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

jharrison said:


> Got this Jess chick to send me pictures and her e-mail. HAHA shes the blonde.


Damn cross dressing Cub's fans!
[/quote]

jailbait.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

^^^I'm sure you still do her


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Seriously, I think that is a dude in a blonde wig!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

jharrison said:


> Seriously, I think that is a dude in a blonde wig!


 this is what i think too but if so his mid drift is far to feminine. maybe shes just very very ugly


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Just out of curiosity, has there ever been a conversation on there where nobody trolls anybody else?


I got somebody to help me with some homework one time, real nice fella


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hello
Stranger: I'm looking for a female to critique my poem.
You: ok
Stranger: k, well i wrote this for my gf and im deciding whether or not to give it to her
Stranger: <3 My Love <3

I never thought I would fall in love, a hopeless dope
After falling for you, my heart filled with hope
My dreams about you always make me smile
When I wake, I hope to see you in awhile
When I'm with you, all of time stands still
Or at least in the moment, that's how we feel.
Your caramel eyes melt my soul
Without you I ache, my heart a hole
A face so tender, gentle, and sweet
Kissing your lips, a favorite treat
The words I write could never capture
Your endless beauty and loving rapture
My love for you, stopping never
My hand, yours to hold, Forever and ever...

You: aww...
Stranger: (= do you think she will like it?
You: No, it's f*cking stupid!
Stranger: oh
Stranger: well then
Stranger: and you are female?
You: no
Stranger: thought so, you c*ck sucking mother f*cker
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice one jharrison. although that poem does really suck


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Was that poem written in iambic sucktameter?


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> Stranger: hi
> You: hola
> Stranger: how are u?
> ...





> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> You: hola
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.


Not very Spanish friendly!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

your too funny


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That poem was the worst piece of writing I have ever seen. I thought my posting after being up for a day was bad but hoooooooowwwweeeeeeeeee that's a rugged poem if I ever heard one. She probably will love it though cause it plays on the "I'm a stupid male and i wub you" aspect which women get a thrill out of our uncomfortablity.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

> Stranger: Hi
> You: Hi. What's a twitter?
> Stranger: A stupid piece of sh*t site.
> Stranger:
> ...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Just chatted to a deadly girl from tasmania.......she never seen a devil but sent me pics and she's a cutie. Plus really intresting to talk to and has alot going for her. This site is actually kinda fun to check out.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Just chatted to a deadly girl from tasmania.......she never seen a devil but sent me pics and she's a cutie. Plus really intresting to talk to and has alot going for her. This site is actually kinda fun to check out.


Last night I talked to a girl from Indonesia for over an hour, I find it really fascinating that you're talking with someone across the world that you have never met before. She had alot off really cool stories and told me about her life and so did I. It was probably the longest convo I've had with someone on this yet, seeing how I've had three and they end pretty soon.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Avatar~God said:


> Just chatted to a deadly girl from tasmania.......she never seen a devil but sent me pics and she's a cutie. Plus really intresting to talk to and has alot going for her. This site is actually kinda fun to check out.


Last night I talked to a girl from Indonesia for over an hour, I find it really fascinating that you're talking with someone across the world that you have never met before. She had alot off really cool stories and told me about her life and so did I. It was probably the longest convo I've had with someone on this yet, seeing how I've had three and they end pretty soon.
[/quote]

Yeah at first I thought this would be just something to screw with and laugh at everyone complaining that RnR was destroying there lives, but as I got into it more it's really intresting. Five girls now that are totally decent to talk to and fun to find out about different parts of the world.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

jharrison said:


> Stranger: and you are female?
> You: no
> Stranger: thought so, you c*ck sucking mother f*cker
> 
> .


thats the best part of that whole chat lmfao, see I like useing this site but the only problem is not knowing if people are being truthful. They could say like 19/f/canada but their really 47/m/In their parents bacement watching child porn while they chat to you


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Avatar~God said:


> Stranger: and you are female?
> You: no
> Stranger: thought so, you c*ck sucking mother f*cker
> 
> .


thats the best part of that whole chat lmfao, see I like useing this site but the only problem is not knowing if people are being truthful. They could say like 19/f/canada but their really 47/m/In their parents bacement watching child porn while they chat to you








[/quote]

The award for going and taking this way to far goes to......


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> Stranger: and you are female?
> You: no
> Stranger: thought so, you c*ck sucking mother f*cker
> 
> .


thats the best part of that whole chat lmfao, see I like useing this site but the only problem is not knowing if people are being truthful. They could say like 19/f/canada but their really 47/m/In their parents bacement watching child porn while they chat to you








[/quote]

You must have been chatting with RnR, huh?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well played jharrison........Well played


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Well played jharrison........Well played



















Very funny stuff


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats the beauty and danger of the internet. its a mask to hide behind and to re create yourself
although thats usally done my pedos and crims unlike us honest folk


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> thats the beauty and danger of the internet. its a mask to hide behind and to re create yourself
> although thats usally done my pedos and crims unlike us honest folk


For some Trigger not for all, even though I have no way to prove it I refuse to add any major trait, occurance, life skill, or fact about myself that is outright false without major reasoning behind it. I have had enough of the telephone,texting,and now internet tough guys to laugh a lifetime oh yes and last as well.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Who are you talking bout willis??^^


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> ^^Who are you talking bout willis??^^


He was talking about the 47-year-olds in their 'rents' basements, of course!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> thats the beauty and danger of the internet. its a mask to hide behind and to re create yourself
> although thats usally done my pedos and crims unlike us honest folk


For some Trigger not for all, even though I have no way to prove it I refuse to add any major trait, occurance, life skill, or fact about myself that is outright false without major reasoning behind it. I have had enough of the telephone,texting,and now internet tough guys to laugh a lifetime oh yes and last as well.
[/quote]

ya i know its not done by all. that why i added its only usally done by pedos and crims
none of us here trying to hde anything its a discussion forum and we al act like a mini community


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's what I'm talking bout Trigger as the president of NAMBLA I find no need to hide my actions of belief in man/boy love.

KIDDING JUST KIDDING KIDDING EVERYONE







That was still hard to write


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Want to know the odd thing about this, I have yet to meet anyone on this from the States. I just talked with this girl from the UK and we exchanged myspace's, yesterday was the Indoniesa girl but they dont use myspace over there, before that was some guy from some random place that I cant remember. I've only had 5 chats but not one from the states.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ya know now that you mention it I have not really run into many from north america period mostly eastern asia and australia


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

seems to be alot of bits, fins and eastern asians, especially the koreans for some reason. unless im just bumping into the same korean over and over again. 
a couple of north americans but not many that ive run into


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> seems to be alot of bits, fins and eastern asians, especially the koreans for some reason. unless im just bumping into the same korean over and over again.
> a couple of north americans but not many that ive run into


No your not the only one, talked to a girl from south korea she was 15 haha. I said its weird cuz im almost 21 and she says "No no its perfect, usa good" lol


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

*Omegle conversation log*

*2009-05-23*
Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
*Stranger:* hi
*Stranger:* hi
*Stranger:* hi
*You:* hello
*Stranger:* hi
*You:* hi
*You:* hi*You:* hi
*Stranger:* from?*You:* canada
*Stranger:* A boy or girl?
*You:* neither
*You:* lol
*You:* m
*You:* that means boy
*Stranger:* A boy or girl?
*You:* BOY
*Stranger:* age
*Stranger:* ?
*You:* 32
*You:* and you??
*You:* a/s/l
*Stranger:* Haeteo married? 
*You:* nope
*You:* a/s/l ??
*Stranger:* Want to have sex with me? 
*You:* Dont know if your female or not
*Stranger:* Trying to dry?
*Stranger:* Anhalryeo are you going to?
*You:* Nah I'm a wash kinda guy
*Stranger:* 어쩌라고
*You:* WTF is that?
*Stranger:* Narangsagwilrae?
*You:* WTF is that x2
*Stranger:* dkdh
*Stranger:* 아오
*Stranger:* 닥치라고
*You:* sure
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

This takes the cake for WTF???


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> seems to be alot of bits, fins and eastern asians, especially the koreans for some reason. unless im just bumping into the same korean over and over again.
> a couple of north americans but not many that ive run into


No your not the only one, talked to a girl from south korea she was 15 haha. I said its weird cuz im almost 21 and she says "No no its perfect, usa good" lol
[/quote]

haha probably some girl looking for a man from the west to marry her and take her to a better life lol. all you have to do is to give 50 dollors to her dad and shes all yours


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

this one cracked me up- don't think this guy expected my response...

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: cyber?
You: f*ck YES
You: do you want to be the guy or the girl
You: b/c i go both ways
Stranger: can i be a black un
You: no, no black people allowed
Stranger: ru racist
Stranger: asl
You: ru gay?

*edit met a 17 year old girl from brazil the other day....felt like a creeper just talking to her.

lol
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: im from finland and male and 13 you?
You have disconnected.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Stranger: hi
You: go away
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

C0Rey said:


> Stranger: hi
> You: go away
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Stranger: 19/m/uk you?
You: 14/f/mytaint
Stranger: where is mytaint?
You: it's the place between your ballsack and your ass retard


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Boobah said:


> Stranger: 19/m/uk you?
> You: 14/f/mytaint
> Stranger: where is mytaint?
> You: it's the place between your ballsack and your ass retard


Thats f*cking hilarious man I am still laughing while postingm


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Boobah said:


> Stranger: 19/m/uk you?
> You: 14/f/mytaint
> Stranger: where is mytaint?
> You: it's the place between your ballsack and your ass retard


i do believe that place between your ballsack and ass is called a gooche :laugh:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nah it's the taint over here man. Cause if taint there your guts would fall out.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Nah it's the taint over here man. Cause if taint there your guts would fall out.


really you guys have a different name for the gooche?
lol thats so weird.
does anyone know what the actualy name for that bit is?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Here the scientific name is taint my doctor used that term


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Here the scientific name is taint my doctor used that term


i thought it was taint b/c it "taint one and it taint the other"

yeah apparently that kid was from uk and explained that they call it a gooch over there.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

where im from we say taint and gooch whichever comes first haha


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The gooch term came from jackass, its an american term

This is a very funny thread btw


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

> Stranger: hi
> You: Greetings
> You: How does it go?
> You: Talk to me you asian whore
> ...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Im tryin to get one with igod. im to slow on the copy and paste


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hey
You: howdy
Stranger: howdy
Stranger: cool
You: wtf
You: cowboy too
Stranger: cool again
You: ???
Stranger: nthng
You: no seriously i wear boots all the time and ride horses
Stranger: that's gud...
You: not for the hemroids
Stranger: where r u from
You: south dakota
Stranger: io
You: it pretty much sucks
You: but we have sheep
You: no pedo bears tho
Stranger: then why don't u ride sheep instead of horses
You: horses are bigger
You: sheep bitch too much
Stranger: why
You: too small
You: jk jk
You: they actually hate the vlecro gloves
Stranger: then
You: the reason u use velcro gloves
Stranger: oj
You: oj?
You: im sry im a bit of a red neck
You: no comprehendie
You: not good with spanish either
Stranger: oh
Stranger: what's ur name cowboy
You: could be because we chase them out with a big stick and border patrol
You: chad
Stranger: then why are u not riding horse now...
You: plowboy is closer
You: no cows
You: just plows
You: for fun
Stranger: oh
Stranger: nice to meet u
You: u too
You: u a john deere fan or the IH crap
You: jerky bastards
Stranger: john deere
You: i like a rough ride every now and agian but the Case sh*t is overkill
You: good to heat
You: hear*
Stranger: and what do u like beside riding
You: shooting
Stranger: human beings or anything else
You: off the horse of course
Stranger: oh
You: coyotes, fox, cats, hell if it has hair ill shoot it
You: u have hair
Stranger: if u'll get the next incarnation then i m sure u'll b horse a
Stranger: i do have
Stranger: r u planning to shoot me
You: damn
You: only if you have hair
You: if u were lame would help too
You: as of now your safe
Stranger: oh
You: jello factories need product too
You: and paste
Stranger: hey it's really nice meeting u
Stranger: gtg so bye
You: lol
Stranger: catch u next time
Your conversational partner has disconnected.
or save this log or send us feedback.

I should try to put there responses in igod


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Your nucking futs plowboy


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

still havent got the igod thing to work


----------

